# AF 336 and an old man's stupidy...



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I knew better! :laugh::laugh::laugh: But I ignored good advice. When I disassembled my 336, I failed to take photos of the process. Now after sitting in pieces for a few months I have a monumental three dimensional jig saw puzzle. Where do all the little pieces go? How and why don't they fit where I think that they should. Even my expanded blownup drawing of the 336 out of Greenberg's Manual doesn't help a lot.hwell: I will keep on fitting and refitting until I get it back again. I hope that as old as I am that I have enough years left!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL, I hope you have enough time also. Glad you are trying to get your 336 back together. I want to see that puppy running 100% assembled. I have 2 locomotives 
in pieces. One is a really nice Lionel O scale Southern 2-8-2. I had to really take it apart
to get new traction tires on it. Like your 336 the eccentric linkage is giving me problems.
The other engine is my Southern Pacific PA locomotive S scale. It has been in repair shop for many months. It needs the rear motor reinstalled. Need a new brush for it.
I hate those diesel brushes. Give me a steam engine any day. flyernut told me those diesels are finnicky. That's an understatement.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I don't know which blowup diagram you have but here is one.

http://www.hobbysurplus.com/xviews/330snthnHSS.asp


Hope it helps.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Fred, will you be sending it out to me???


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Broke, I don't know which blowup diagram you have but here is one.
> 
> http://www.hobbysurplus.com/xviews/330snthnHSS.asp
> 
> ...


The only problem with that diagram buddy it doesn't show how the linkage is oriented from side to side...


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> Fred, will you be sending it out to me???


I have been trying to complete the rebuilds. The problem is that I fix one problem and put two more problems in.:laugh: I got the 336 back together and it ran. Only one problem, I had two screws extra left over.:laugh::laugh::laugh: So back to disassembling it and trying again.hwell: I am attempting to remain positive but my skills are declining and I wonder if I should sell off most of my collection. I really don't want to do that however. But the though remains that when I am completely gone, what would my wife do with everything? We had 7 children and none are interested in my hobbies. So, I plug on. 
Flyernut, I may send you the Atlantic if your offer still exists. I don't want to give up on the 336 just yet. Thanks! It is wonderful to have so many friends on MTF that offer help and advice!:appl: It amazes me how knowledgeable everyone is!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have 2 northerns just so I have one to look at to see how things go. Don't take 2 apart at same time.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I hope you are kidding about getting rid of your AF steamers. I think you would be sad if you got rid of them. Nothing worse than a sad old man with regrets. With all the help you have here you can keep them running. When the weather gets better and your garage warms up you will be out there running some every day. I hope.

Take a pic of the 2 leftover screws and flyernut might be able to tell you where they go.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks Mopac! I haven't given up yet but I can see the day while looking forward. I am tenacious and seldom give up although I complain too much. I really love my AF steamers and get great pleasure just looking at them!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have been looking for Dr. Who's Tardis but I haven't seen it yet!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have not seen one of those either.

Broke, you should know by now complaining does not help anything. I know you are tenacious with these old flyers, I admire you for that. We all leave things at the end that our family has to get rid of. Don't worry about it now. LOL, it won't be your problem. It will all work out. It always does. You will not believe what I will be leaving behind. I have a storage unit rented full of my toys. About 4,000 diecast cars, over 130
HO locomotives, some in the 300 to 500.00 range., around 500 HO rolling stock, bunches of HO buildings, G scale stuff, O scale stuff, and of coarse S scale stuff. I have discussed with one of my sons how to get rid of it. I have bunches of coins, stamps, remote control planes and cars. I have liked my toys through the years. The wife was not always happy about my toys but she did not stop me. She is gone now and she left me with all her stuff. LOL, no toys. That's just how it works. The worst that can happen is they throw all of our stuff in the trash. Shame, but we will not care. Don't worry about stuff you have no control over.

I forgot to add I have N scale stuff also. I have always been a train nut. Since I was 5 years old and got my first AF steamer.
I was hooked. I could have had worse habits. LOL, that's what I always told my wife.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> I have not seen one of those either.
> 
> Broke, you should know by now complaining does not help anything. I know you are tenacious with these old flyers, I admire you for that. We all leave things at the end that our family has to get rid of. Don't worry about it now. LOL, it won't be your problem. It will all work out. It always does. You will not believe what I will be leaving behind. I have a storage unit rented full of my toys. About 4,000 diecast cars, over 130
> HO locomotives, some in the 300 to 500.00 range., around 500 HO rolling stock, bunches of HO buildings, G scale stuff, O scale stuff, and of coarse S scale stuff. I have discussed with one of my sons how to get rid of it. I have bunches of coins, stamps, remote control planes and cars. I have liked my toys through the years. The wife was not always happy about my toys but she did not stop me. She is gone now and she left me with all her stuff. LOL, no toys. That's just how it works. The worst that can happen is they throw all of our stuff in the trash. Shame, but we will not care. Don't worry about stuff you have no control over.


:thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I have been trying to complete the rebuilds. The problem is that I fix one problem and put two more problems in.:laugh: I got the 336 back together and it ran. Only one problem, I had two screws extra left over.:laugh::laugh::laugh: So back to disassembling it and trying again.hwell: I am attempting to remain positive but my skills are declining and I wonder if I should sell off most of my collection. I really don't want to do that however. But the though remains that when I am completely gone, what would my wife do with everything? We had 7 children and none are interested in my hobbies. So, I plug on.
> Flyernut, I may send you the Atlantic if your offer still exists. I don't want to give up on the 336 just yet. Thanks! It is wonderful to have so many friends on MTF that offer help and advice!:appl: It amazes me how knowledgeable everyone is!


You always have a standing offer from me to fix any problem you have with your trains,FREE!!


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

mopac said:


> I have not seen one of those either.
> 
> Broke, you should know by now complaining does not help anything. I know you are tenacious with these old flyers, I admire you for that. We all leave things at the end that our family has to get rid of. Don't worry about it now. LOL, it won't be your problem. It will all work out. It always does. You will not believe what I will be leaving behind. I have a storage unit rented full of my toys. About 4,000 diecast cars, over 130
> HO locomotives, some in the 300 to 500.00 range., around 500 HO rolling stock, bunches of HO buildings, G scale stuff, O scale stuff, and of coarse S scale stuff. I have discussed with one of my sons how to get rid of it. I have bunches of coins, stamps, remote control planes and cars. I have liked my toys through the years. The wife was not always happy about my toys but she did not stop me. She is gone now and she left me with all her stuff. LOL, no toys. That's just how it works. The worst that can happen is they throw all of our stuff in the trash. Shame, but we will not care. Don't worry about stuff you have no control over.
> ...



mopac, thank you for this post. I read it to my wife and now she knows that I am not so bad with my "toys". At least I don't need a storage unit, as of yet.:laugh:
Al


----------



## gsmittle (Apr 19, 2017)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> … I am attempting to remain positive but my skills are declining and I wonder if I should sell off most of my collection. …


I would be honored to store some of your locos and run them every so often.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi gsmittle. In St Louis also. Ballwin Manchester area.


----------



## gsmittle (Apr 19, 2017)

mopac said:


> Hi gsmittle. In St Louis also. Ballwin Manchester area.


Hello!

I'm a bit farther south, near House Springs.

Go Cards!


----------

